# Is your depression worse on rainy/cloudy days?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine ALWAYS is. I don't really get it. You'll hear some people say they feel more down on rainy/cloudy days but it's not serious for them.

Is there some type of legit explanation for this phenomenon?


----------



## Mauler1919 (Jul 3, 2011)

I feel better on rainy days with gray, overcast skies. Not sure why.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Mauler1919 said:


> I feel better on rainy days with gray, overcast skies.


Same here. Part of it is I don't enjoy the heat, so rainy/cloudy days are more physically comfortable.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

mfd said:


> Same here. Part of it is I don't enjoy the heat, so rainy/cloudy days are more physically comfortable.


^

Where I live it rarely rains and is usually hot and sunny so I like the rain/overcast weather


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No, it's better actually. I prefer the peacefulness of days like that.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

oh **** yeah !

And HARD .

I have no idea what's wrong with this poll . I didn't expect that


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I love rainy days!

Cloudy days are kind of boring though....


----------



## Kat274 (Jun 26, 2013)

I actually feel better when it rains. It clams me down.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Rainy days make me happy, actually.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

I love it when its raining or cloudy, it doesn't happen that often where I live so it makes me feel calm and peaceful. I feel more depressed when its sunny 'cause I feel like everyone is out being happy and having fun.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I love rainy days. I'm from a place that constantly rains, so I've stopped really feeling it when I go outside, and the sound of the rain on the roof and against the windows is calming.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Sometimes.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm more depressed on sunny days, which there are sadly a lot of where I live. Rainy days are calming I think.


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

Always worse on cloudy rainy days. I've come to recognize the fact, and that helps. I know why I'm feeling bad and that it's not some personal failing on my part.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

No, it's the opposite for me. On rainy/stormy days I feel less depressed. I love the smell of rain, the atmosphere, and how it refreshes everything. It just feels cleansing. I like sunny days too, but I get sick of a lot right in a row. The only weather I absolutely can't stand is snow when it's bitter cold and windy simultaneously.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A lack of vitamin D is linked to depression, I'm pretty sure this is a standard thing really. It also explains why I don't feel anymore down when it's sunny and raining and feel down when it's cloudy and hot (I actually hate that, you know when it's humid and the sky's grey and it needs to rain but won't and it just stays hot for ages, in the summer?) 

Still I live in the UK so it rains quite a lot, even in the area I live in which gets less rain than the rest of the UK, and I guess I shouldn't complain about the humid days since they are generally days and not whole seasons like summer in some countries.

Sometimes rain can feel nice and cozy though. It really is the grey sky thing which bugs me to be honest, the rain is fine.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, mine is much worse on hot, humid, sunny days. That kind of weather makes me so uncomfortable and irritable and miserable. Cool, cloudy, rainy days have never had a negative effect on my mood.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

My depression isn't affected by the weather. I can be depressed on a sunny day while I could be happy as hell on a cloudy day and vice versa.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

if bad weather means that i have less places to escape to, yes. a thousand times yes.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

No. I like when it rains or snows (unless there is heavy snowfall and I got to drive a real-wheel drive car which is a real pain in the ***). However, I dislike cloudy days with no rain. It doesn't affect my mood though.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Type of weather doesn't particularly affect my depression as far as I know. 

Perhaps there could be situations where the gloomy atmosphere can be transferred into my mood if it's raining for days straight. But only if I've got nothing productive to occupy the time with.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes. We probably tend to have a positive internal reaction to the Sun's energy. I'd go long periods of time with little sunlight and when I experienced the Sun, I could feel a big difference in my energy levels and mood. For those who don't go very long without sunlight, they may just not notice the benefits for obvious reasons.

My cat makes sure she always gets plenty of Sunlight even though she rarely goes outside. I think her instincts take advantage of the Sun's benefits.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It's worse when your indoors on a sunny day, and you get guilt-tripped by the sun, which enhances the general miserableness.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Not for me. I think rainy days are lovely.



Mauler1919 said:


> I feel better on rainy days with gray, overcast skies.


The best.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I love rainy days as long as I don't have to go outside. I don't like to get wet.


----------

